# How do I cut my bog scarlet hygro?



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

It's grown rapidly to the very top of my tank. It's actually started to grow "crooked" since it hits the surface. I'd like to trim it but I'm not sure how to without it rotting and dying. 

Could I just leave it be?


----------



## TBS_Dave (Oct 6, 2008)

Just snip it at the length you want it. Hygro is simple like that


----------

